# Speedo not working



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi all I'm new to this forum, I just bought an Audi tt Quattro 225 a 2003 model, the speedo is not working I took it to my local garage they done a diagnostic check and run an actuator test on instruments, all working. They say it could be a wiring fault on can lines but don't have the knowledge to repair.can anyone help?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Google speedo sensor gearbox

Eric V.


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Check, airco code nr.17

Eric V.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check Code 17 on Climate Control, will prove if sensor in gear box is providing a signal. click link,follow instructions.






Hoggy.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Mine does this on & off - recently more off than on! I know it's definitely the speed sensor, so another job for next week...


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for your replies guys,I followed foggy's youtube video code17 clock read '0' then drove off and it stayed on '0' ?so I take it the gearbox sensor is not working,Big problems?


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Google speedo sensor audi tt.
Easy job
Clean conection first and try.
No result.
Then a new speedo sensor

Eric V.

Sorry i forgot to put the link for cc codes


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks Eric v. Very much appreciated .


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

further to this problem with the speedo not working and being totally useless with fixing car I took my car to a garage,they say its a big job,may have to drain gearbox,not to sure where the sensors are,could be expensive job!!!! need help again.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

President nix said:


> further to this problem with the speedo not working and being totally useless with fixing car I took my car to a garage,they say its a big job,may have to drain gearbox,not to sure where the sensors are,could be expensive job!!!! need help again.....


Hi, Here is a post from peter-ss, He may give you more info. 
Take it to another garage, as I don't believe it's that difficult.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=132386&p=1371450#p1371450

Hoggy.


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info hoggy, maybe I should just buy the sensor from audi (£75) and look for someone local who can fit it? spoke to a guy in audi watford today he was not sure of the procedure at all thinking the worst of course!!! talking about draining the gearbox and refilling @ cost of £15.70 per ltr........


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Sounds like they are taking you for a ride. Find a good indi who knows what they are doing, instead of guessing...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

asahartz said:


> Mine does this on & off - recently more off than on! I know it's definitely the speed sensor, so another job for next week...


It maybe fouled with dirt so betting it needs a clean and all will be well


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

President nix said:


> Thanks for the info hoggy, maybe I should just buy the sensor from audi (£75) and look for someone local who can fit it? spoke to a guy in audi watford today he was not sure of the procedure at all thinking the worst of course!!! talking about draining the gearbox and refilling @ cost of £15.70 per ltr........


£75 for a speed sensor??? Try this link - £13 http://www.bestpartstore.co.uk/2290532

And find an independent Audi specialist to fit it - loads cheaper and they'll probably do a better job.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

An hours labour to fit the sensor.


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Really thankful for everyone's input, does anyone know if this gearbox sensor is inside the gearbox or not ? Also anyone know any independent audi garages in the Hertfordshire/London area?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

President nix said:


> Really thankful for everyone's input, does anyone know if this gearbox sensor is inside the gearbox or not ? Also anyone know any independent audi garages in the Hertfordshire/London area?


Hi, From Peter-ss post that I linked to earlier. :roll:

_Just for reference for anyone else who may an intermittent speedo problem that comes up on Vag-com as "16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor: Implausible Signal P0501 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent". On my car it turnd out to be the three pin connector on the VSS (mounted on the top of the gearbox) that was full of water. I had already bought a new speed sensor so I fitted it after cleaning and drying out the connector and applying a smearing of grease to the seal. The sensor isn't too bad to reach but you do have to remove the air box to get to it! The symptoms on my car were the speedo working for a short period on each trip and then gradually working less and less until eventually staying at zero._

Hoggy.


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Agh good man hoggy I couldn't get into that link last time but I'm glad you've sent me this info now I know the sensor is not inside the gearbox thanks again .


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

sorry to continue this but maybe ive made a error,is there a difference in manual and auto.I didnt say that my car is the dsg automatic tt. I cant get a garage to repair or even find the sensor !! any help again would be great.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

It's different mate 

http://www.partscats.info/audi/en/?i=ca ... id=1211020


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

So the whole part is different sandy and this web site is the place to get it from? do you know where the sensor is on the car? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

The part you've bought is for a manual 6 speed.

the part you require is number 1 and sits behind the cover near the mechatronic unit. 
The website is just to confirm what the part is and where it's located and guessing by that, it's a dealer part only which will cost a small fortune. 
Call up TPS Trade parts centre and give them the part number who will then give you a price.

Sandy


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks again sandy


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello Sandy iam back again,here's my problem, I got a friend to help with fitting the speed sensor on the unit, do we need to remove the cover breaking the seal and drain the oil? He has not worked at dsg before but knows how to fit sensor to manual. we used your digram to locate the area.if possible could you help with instructions,thanks again for your time.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi,
Spoke to a mate who's a vag tech and he says renew the oil if you haven't. I say the same as I have a dsg too.
Use this as a guide remembering not to touch the mechatronic unit without having touched an earthing point.
Better still do not touch it.

Get the proper sealer from TPC Audi VW to reseal the unit casing.

http://www.ecutesting.com/dsg_gearbox_e ... nstru.html


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry to say but i am back, Just got the bad news from the garage,they replaced the sensor inside the gearbox and the speedo is still not working. Its cost £450 and all I got is a service to the dsg unit. Any more ideas as to what might be the problem? I dont know if its related but the paddle shift behind the steering wheel is not working! need help guys


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

First thing, recheck the speed on the climate control. If that's still reading zero, take it back to the garage as they haven't cured the fault you took it in for.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Oh no  ..Thats not right President nix.

Does it need programming in?. I'm not sure which is why I'm asking.

The garage that has carried out the work needs to rectify this as they should have checked for a signal going to the sensor before replacing it as that's what's we'd do at work before changing something so make sure it's getting power and this is not a cheap fix either.

Sandy


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

ok sandy so I done the 'you tube climate control trick' and the speedo still shows '0' . I rang the garage back but think ive been mugged yet again...they say the job was only to replace the sensor and they dont have the knowledge from there on...!!!! They got there money and are not interested in helping now. I cant believe a non working speedo would turn out to be such a big problem... any suggestions?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hi nix, this may sound like a silly question but have any fault codes been cleared?.
Garage isn't competent enough and wanted your money the baskeets :x 
Do you have vagcom vcds to clear any faults that maybe logged?. 
You need vagcom to check a few things. 
I'm guessing if the switch was replaced then surely a fault code will be evident?.

Did your original garage use vagcom or other to do the sweep test etc.

Did they check the wheel speed sensors for a fault?.

All info helps. I'm just shocked at this as I have a dsg and would be [smiley=bigcry.gif] if I had the same fault.

Additional info off a friend...

The car's various sensors, controllers, valves everything really rely on the internal CAN BUS network.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAN_bus

Every device has an address that talks to the others devices through defined protocols.

The DSG Mechatronic too. The engine ECU .. the ABS that gets it's wheel speed signals.
If anything is a miss in that network certain information will not be transmitted.
This malfunction is not typical at all in a modern cars.
I need some logs to be able to check further with a friend.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I may be completely wrong as I can't find anything about speedo drive on DSG box, but many 180 & 225 manual boxes don't have a speedo drive as such, but use ABS sensors via can-bus to give speedo reading. 
All I can find on DSG boxes are transmission rpm sensors g182 & g195.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I messed around with vagcom today on my dsg and amazed how much you can learn 

Now I know how to program lights. windows. doors. reverse mirror tilting. coming home lights on/off. checking blocks for speed signals and more.

Hope you have vagcom or fancy a trip down to London and I'll give you a helping hand with this if your up for it?.

Sandy


----------



## President nix (Sep 5, 2015)

im at my wits end with this, i would take a trip around the world sandy to fix this problem haha. I live in watford so your nearby give me details and im there..... thanks


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

President nix said:


> im at my wits end with this, i would take a trip around the world sandy to fix this problem haha. I live in watford so your nearby give me details and im there..... thanks


 Lucky your a local :lol: 
I'll pm you.


----------



## Nickr282 (Jul 1, 2019)

Did you get the Speedo fixed in the end? I have the same problem with my Mk1 3.2 DSG. Speedo will work for a while and then stop. No fault codes, Sensors seem fine, dash cluster all good. This problem is driving me crackers. Also has the mechanics at Quattro-Tech baffled. Cheers Nick


----------

